# Web site for finding truly reformed churches



## rpeters (Jun 1, 2009)

I am a problem solver. In order to find truely reformed churches you have to go to particular websites. I want to make a website were it will include multiple reformed denominations. I have not seen one as of yet, so I will make one a website. What do you think?


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 1, 2009)

How do you define truly reformed?


----------



## Idelette (Jun 1, 2009)

I think that's a great idea! I do know of two websites currently.......but they may not be exhuastive!

Member churches

Reformed Christian Church Search


----------



## Josiah (Jun 1, 2009)

dont forget this classic list


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (Jun 1, 2009)

> I want to make a website were it will include multiple reformed denominations. I have not seen one as of yet, so I will make one a website. What do you think?



Potentially a very helpful idea. A site that combines particular church contact information for each of the NAPARC denominations, with a ZIP code search feature, would be of great help to travelers and to those helping a friend find a church. I'd bookmark it. 

Keeping it updated could be a chore, however. I'm not an IT type, so I don't how easy it is to search denominational sites for added/deleted/updated congregations. Otherwise, you would need to keep in regular contact with whoever does that for each denomination.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 1, 2009)

rpeters said:


> I am a problem solver. In order to find truely reformed churches you have to go to particular websites. I want to make a website were it will include multiple reformed denominations. I have not seen one as of yet, so I will make one a website. What do you think?



If you would define reformed theology broadly, it would require at least:

Doctrines of grace ("five points") + covenant theology + confession 

Some of us would like to include more such as church discipline, infant and adult baptism, a "spiritual view" of the sacraments, high view of the (visible) church, etc. but it would at least include the above.

The North American Presbyterian and Reformed Council (NAPARC) would include many, but not all, of the denominations to meet that criteria:
Member churches


----------



## rpeters (Jun 1, 2009)

Truly reformed is those denomination holding to the doctrines of grace, as a classically reformed/presbyterian doctrines held. I believe tulip is one, but would be important to make a list of what these would believe. I guess the beliefs of teh OPC and teh PCa would be sufficient


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 1, 2009)

Presbyterian and Reformed Churches

Looks like someone got to it before I.


----------



## Edward (Jun 1, 2009)

I've revised this post a couple of times. Is the criteria 'reformed', or is it 'truely reformed'? Because most NAPARC congregations aren't TR.


----------

